
I won 4 Twitter contests a day (every day for 9 months straight) (2015) - Books
https://www.hscott.net/twitter-contest-winning-as-a-service/
======
floatingatoll
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20419756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20419756)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13456638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13456638)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10001364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10001364)

------
maxk42
I did something similar around 2009. You used to be able to sell RSS feeds on
the Kindle, so I created a number of twitter bots that simply aggregated news
from a variety of sources on a variety of topics and used Yahoo! Pipes to turn
them into RSS feeds. Made about $10 - $12 a month for several years from that
until they discontinued the service.

